# Monarch pump control ??



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

I got a Monarch M-359 pump under the hood... works great. I was not a fan of the factory rocker switches so I rigged up a Meyer twin toggle setup which I do like but I want to install a single joystick controller. I remember a company that advertised on here that has universal joysticks for plows...I can't find them anymore... I don't know if a Fisher or Western joystick will work... anyone got any ideas??


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Any one with a little electronics knowledge can make the fisher joystick work. Take it to your high school electronics class.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

How about a Meyer Slick Stick those can be had for dirt cheap, here's a wiring diagram.

http://tinyurl.com/Slick-Stick-Wiring


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

festerw;725366 said:


> How about a Meyer Slick Stick those can be had for dirt cheap, here's a wiring diagram.
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/Slick-Stick-Wiring


 I'm not a fan of the Slick Stick... have to bring it out of float to angle the blade.. That company I was referring to was Universal Plow Controls... I need to call them... Thanks.


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

its a sams buyers product look for them there


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

kashman;725450 said:


> its a sams buyers product look for them there


 post a link


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

I purchased a BOSS joystick today ! It's friggin' awesome! Just like a loader stick. lower is forward and raise is pull back.. I love it. Oh...and it's VERY large and Beefy ! wesport Now I just need to get it installed. I got the schematic with it so the wiring will be a piece of cake.


----------

